
What alchemists got right about chemistry - robg
http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas/articles/2009/03/15/good_as_gold/
======
zupatol
Another interesting question would be what alchemists got right about
psychology and religion.

C.G. Jung was heavily influenced by some alchemists. Jung probably isn't a
psychologist in any scientific way but I really don't know enough to judge his
contribution.

Another interesting place where alchemy comes up is in Valis, Philip K. Dick's
semi-autobiographical attempt at making sense of his purported visions. I
think he writes about a continuity between christian gnostics and alchemists.
I love this book but I haven't the slightest idea how I could find out if
anything in there makes any sense.

